#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - Counting - Numbers - Numerals

## dirtydog

First video of how to count in Thai, this one is zero to 10.

0 sŭun ศูนย์ 
1 nùeng หนึ่ง 
2 săwng สอง 
3 săam สาม 
4 sìi สี่ 5 hâa ห้า 
6 hòk หก 
7 jèt เจ็ด 
8 pàet แปด 
9 kâo เก้า 
10 sìp สิบ 
11 sìp-èt สิบเอ็ด 
12 sìp-săwng สิบสอง 
13 sìp-săam สิบสาม 
14 sìp-sìi สิบสี่ 
15 sìp-hâa สิบห้า 
16 sìp-hòk สิบหก 
17 sìp-jèt สิบเจ็ด 
18 sìp-pàet สิบแปด 
19 sìp-kâo สิบเก้า 
20 yîi-sìp ยี่สิบ 
21 yîi-sìp-èt ยี่สิบเอ็ด 
22 yîi-sìp-săwng ยี่สิบสอง 
30 săam-sìp
31 săam-sìp-èt สามสิบเอ็ด 
40 sìi-sìp สี่สิบ
41 sìi-sìp-èt สี่สิบเอ็ด   สามสิบ  
50 hâa-sìp ห้าสิบ 
60 hòk-sìp หกสิบ 
70 jèt-sìp เจ็ดสิบ 
80 pàet-sìp แปดสิบ 
90 kâo-sìp เก้าสิบ 
100 nùeng-ráwy หนึ่งร้อย 
200 săwng-ráwy สองร้อย 
300 săam-ráwy สามร้อย 
400 sìi-ráwy สี่ร้อย 
500 hâa-ráwy ห้าร้อย 
600 hòk-ráwy หกร้อย 
700 jèt-ráwy เจ็ดร้อย 
800 pàet-ráwy แปดร้อย 
900 kâo-ráwy เก้าร้อย 
1,000 nùeng-phan หนึ่งพัน

*Online Thai Keyboard
**English to Thai text translator*

----------


## dirtydog

And the youtube version so guests can watch the video.

----------


## dirtydog

Learn to count from 11 to 20 in this video.

----------


## dirtydog

And of course the youtube version so guests can view it.

----------


## dirtydog

Learn to count in Thai from 21 to 30.
*Guests you need to join TeakDoor to view this video.*

----------


## maahuanao

Also useful - meun = 10,000    saen = 100,000

----------


## dirtydog

Learn to count zero to 30 in one video.

----------


## StrontiumDog

And for those involved with bargirls....

A million...ล้าน laan

10 million..โกฏิ goht or sip laan สิบล้าน

----------

